# Signature Rules



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2008)

Siggies can bie a neat and cool way to identify people and they have sort of become a staple of this forum. There however needs to be some rules for people who wish to have signatures to keep it from getting out of hand.

For the most part people are already doing this anyhow.

1. Only one siggy is allowed. You can not have two siggies at one time.

2. Siggies can not be too large. A maximum size of 600 X 200 pixels is allowed.

3. No use of nudity or extreme profanity in your signature.

4. No hateful, racisit or sexist pictures or statements in your siggy.

5. Your siggy will not be used as an ad for your business or for selling something from vendors such as Ebay.

You may have words, sentences or comments as long as they are not offensive under your signature pic.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2008)

Great thread, Adler! Never thought of that. Set the rules before something stupid happens.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe you could define how many pixels (height and with) a graphic siggy can be? It sometimes puzzles me and it would be nice to have a direction.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2008)

Would say about 600 x 200 would be max size (upto about 650 x 225)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Maybe you could define how many pixels (height and with) a graphic siggy can be? It sometimes puzzles me and it would be nice to have a direction.



I think it would be to hard to do so, because a siggy can be smaller than a large one and still have more pixels because it is more graphic intensive.

You siggy is fine...


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 3, 2008)

I know I've tried to put in siggys before, and they get that "resize" thing done to them, where you click the bar to make them their full size. I think that should be the limit. If that comes up, then you're too big.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2008)

I think Marcel and Catchs' are too large.... Lemme see what they look like...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine is 600x233, Marcels is 640x240 and Catchs is 625x209...

600 x 200 seems to be the ideal size....


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll try to fiddle with mine...sorry its so big...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 3, 2008)

Lets see, mine is... 400 X 230...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2008)

My experience says that the best size of a siggy is about 500x200 - 600x200.So almost all my projects are designed with the size.And them if it is necessary I make them smaller.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with Wurger. I try to model mine on his siggy's size.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 4, 2008)

Eek, sorry, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine is 364 by 239.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2008)

And of course it looks great .
But the main problem is that if a siggy is over 600 pixels the system can acts in the same way like with a bigger pictures upladed here.So it means that a screen can be extended and visible on a display partially only.I hate scrolling from left to right.What is more the system can add the small-large size switch bar at the top of a pic what doesn't look good with the siggy.
In addition, all pics can be scaled proportionally.So if we want to have its proportion of size correct we can get some pixels from its lenght and add to height.It is like we can rotate the pic right for instance.Finally its dimensions would be 200x600 pixels.But a siggy of that size will look a little bit strange, won't it.
In conclusion I would suggest a siggy size to be of 600 pixels (max) lenght and 300 pixels ( max) height to make the pic proportions nice.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 4, 2008)

I can try make it a little smaller. Just saw the site on a 1024-768 resolution and realised it makes the siggies look much bigger. Not everyone has a computer like mine


----------



## fly boy (Aug 4, 2008)

mine is still good right?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2008)

Fly_boy, yours is 500 X 178. I would say you're OK..

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay sounds good, we will set a limit of no more than 600 X 200.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 4, 2008)

My photoshop is acting up, but I'll try and get mine resized ASAP.


----------



## aerosup (Aug 26, 2008)

those siggy look so good.. maybe I'll try to create one sometime..
as of now only text siggy for me..


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2008)

aerosup said:


> those siggy look so good.. maybe I'll try to create one sometime..
> as of now only text siggy for me..



Post some pics and ideas in the siggy thread, there are a couple of guys who can meke one for you then.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 9, 2009)

ok so 600x200 right


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2009)

fly boy said:


> ok so 600x200 right



That is what it says in the first post...


----------



## fly boy (Jan 9, 2009)

ok


----------



## darkfulcrum (Jan 20, 2009)

My first post. Hope my sig is ok


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good thread Adler, but im pretty sure most of us here know not to do stupid things like that lol. But still good to set some kind of rules before something happens


----------



## Blaydon (Feb 5, 2009)

I think it slightly unfair that there are different rules for different people here

Some of the sigs are 600x200 plus and 150kb yet new people have to try to get an image to look descent at 500x100 and only 19.5kb.

Perhaps some of you with the spectacular sigs that you squezed in early should try to fit them to this restriction and see what they look like?

For gods sake 19.5kb who came up with that, you couldnt scan a postage stampto look good at that, my avatar is almost that big.

Whats the deal, RHIP or what?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2009)

Just upload it elsewhere on the forum (sig forum) or somewhere else (photobucket)... 

No need to complain.


----------



## Blaydon (Feb 5, 2009)

Surely that defeats the object of a signature image if you cant attach it to your signature or have to link it to somewhere else?

BTW yours is 469x162 and 82.3kb thats 4x the size allowed to new users.

And I'm not complaining so much as trying to discover why the playing field isn't flat.


oh and I also notice that despite this being a sticky notice about sigs it does not say that the size has changed to the current.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2009)

And if you look you will see it isn't hosted here on the forum...

Nobody use the upload signature box on the edit signature section because it doesn't work even if the size is right. What people do is go here: Signature/General Pics Upload - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums

and upload their sig as an attachment here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...ial-sig-avatar-test-thread-continued-795.html

And then follow these steps to get it work: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## Blaydon (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for that clarification it explains the situation perfectly.

Much appreciate your time on this and have followed your advice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2009)

Blaydon said:


> I think it slightly unfair that there are different rules for different people here
> 
> Some of the sigs are 600x200 plus and 150kb yet new people have to try to get an image to look descent at 500x100 and only 19.5kb.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? The rules are the same for everyone.

600x200 is the size that we allow. There are probably some people here with a bit larger than 600x200. We mods usually tell them to make it smaller, sometime we let it stay if it is not to distracting.

Just upload your pic as a normal picture, copy and past the address into your signature editor and it will show as your signature.

*Edit: I see now that Gnomey has got your squared you away.*


----------



## Blaydon (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah tried using the same method i have used on other forums and it didnt work, got me frustrated.

But one of your compatriots pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 5, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What are you talking about? The rules are the same for everyone.
> 
> 600x200 is the size that we allow. There are probably some people here with a bit larger than 600x200. We mods usually tell them to make it smaller, sometime we let it stay if it is not to distracting.
> 
> ...


Just have been to the User CP; it says in the signature part ot the CP the picture is to be no larger then 500x100. Tried to save a 450x190, but it cant be saved.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2009)

Do this.



Gnomey said:


> And if you look you will see it isn't hosted here on the forum...
> 
> Nobody use the upload signature box on the edit signature section because it doesn't work even if the size is right. What people do is go here: Signature/General Pics Upload - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums
> 
> ...


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2009)

Gnomey said:


> Do this.



You are in charge of siggy questions from now on!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 6, 2009)

Gnomey the new siggymaster


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 15, 2009)

Gnomey, Siggy Director.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2009)

Baron Gnomey von Siggy


----------



## Clave (Oct 26, 2009)

To put it on par with real life (not that anyone writes letters any more) but it you _did_ write a few lines and then signed it with a huge scrawl that was larger than your whole letter, it would be ridiculous. Large signatures are distracting - the purpose of a forum is communication, and if you are peering in between huge blocks of pictures to try and find what someone has actually _written_, then, well... you're doing it wrong!

500 x 89 by the way....


----------



## gepp (Oct 26, 2009)

hey guys i was wondering i want to use this as a siggy girl sitting on the wing of a FW-190 is that ok to use as a siggy or would it be breaking the rules (sexist)? just wanted to check first and sorry if i posted in wrong bit.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2009)

Please do!!


----------



## gepp (Oct 27, 2009)

sweet!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 27, 2009)

I think its ok, except for the size..... Too large gepp...


----------



## gepp (Oct 27, 2009)

oh yeh for sure i was goin to shrink it  has any one seen this pic before? 
because i want to know were its from and if there are any more like it? i found it on the net like 2 years ago and havent seen any more like it.
nothing hotter the pin up girl on a ww2 plane


----------



## Pop27 (Oct 28, 2009)

Noseart (or pin-ups) for avatar and siggy ok?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2009)

Should be fine as long as there is no nudity/excessive skin and therefore are within the forum rules.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 28, 2009)

As long as it stays within the realm of art. Anything too revealing with be dumped.


----------



## TheMadPenguin (Feb 3, 2020)

Wurger said:


> My experience says that the best size of a siggy is about 500x200 - 600x200.So almost all my projects are designed with the size.And them if it is necessary I make them smaller.



This collection of plane profiles is 900x300 in addition to the other parts of the sig.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2020)

It was 12 years ago. Since that the World has changed a lot and the forum soft too. The new forum software allows to have them a little bit larger but without the exaggeration. This collection of plane profiles is not the siggy but another single pic. My siggy has been still the same for years.. Also instead of 50 pics there , there are nine ones at the moment what is better. Soon I'm going to have two pics there only.


----------

